# The life of David like you've never heard it before: Rise to Power



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Yay! My book, Rise to Power (The David Chronicles), has just been released!

*Book Description:*

Here is the story of David as you have never heard it before: from the king himself, telling the unofficial version, the one he never allowed his court scribes to recount. In his mind, history is written to praise the victorious-but at the last stretch of his illustrious life, he feels an irresistible urge to tell the truth. In the first volume, Rise to Power, David gives you a fascinating account of his early years, culminating with a tribal coronation. Rooted in ancient lore, his is a surprisingly modern memoir.

In an era of cruelty, when destroying the enemy is deemed a sacred directive, the slayer of Goliath finds a way to become larger than life. His search for a path to power leads him in ways that are, at times, scandalous. Notorious for his contradictions, David is seen by others as a gifted court entertainer, a successful captain in Saul's army, a cunning fugitive, a traitor leading a gang of felons, and a ruthless raider of neighboring towns who leaves no witnesses behind.

How does he see himself, during this first phase of his life? With his hands stained with blood, can he find an inner balance between conflicting drives: his ambition for the crown, his determination to survive the conflict with Saul, and his longing for purity, for a touch of the divine, as expressed so lyrically in his psalms and music?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you are, no doubt, already aware of, so please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread.  )

KBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

The early version of the cover was based on my acrylic painting of David playing before Saul. But I was unhappy with the result. The painting gave the aura of a legend, a 'rag-to-riches' fairytale, and it presented David as a child, both of which only begin to scratch the surface.

So I went back to the drawing board, and selected one of my watercolors for a backdrop, over which I positioned the face of Bernini's David. I love the dynamic expression, the effort it imparts both physically and mentally. This, to me, is the essence of this wonderfully complex character. Set against the tension between cool and warm colors, intense and loose pigments, here is an ambitious man trying to figure out how to take charge of his life, and how to make a mark on history.

Here, now, is the cover:










✿(•̃̃‿•̃̃ ♡ ◦°˚ So happy! Rise to Power has just appeared in print!
♥ Print ♥ http://bookShow.me/098499324X
♥ Ebook ♥ http://bookShow.me/B00H6PMZ0U


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Author of War Songs, Grady Harp describes himself as being ever on the alert for the new and promising geniuses of tomorrow. He is an artist representative, gallery owner, writer of essays and articles on figurative and all Representational art for museum catalogues and for traveling exhibitions, and an Amazon Hall of Fame Reviewer. So I am deeply honored that he has posted this five-star review for my just-published book, Rise to Power:

★★★★★ David as we have never known him, December 26, 2013
By 
Grady Harp (Los Angeles, CA United States) - See all my reviews
(TOP 50 REVIEWER) (VINE VOICE) (HALL OF FAME REVIEWER) (REAL NAME)

This review is from: Rise to Power (The David Chronicles) (Kindle Edition)
Uvi Poznansky wears a coat of many colors. Originally from Israel where she studied Architecture and Town Planning then moving to the US where she studied Computer Science and became an expert in Software Engineering, Poznansky managed to combine the design elements of two studies into unique formats. And she has accomplished the same with the other side of her brain - making visual her ideas (she is an accomplished painter, drawer, and sculptor who has enjoyed exhibitions both in Israel and in California, her present base) and making words in poetry and in short stories and children's books. RISE TO POWER is her second novel and is adorned on the cover with an image of her own painting!

But the miracle of Uvi Poznansky's writing is her uncanny ability to return to old stories and make them brilliantly fresh. This retelling of the Biblical David unveils a character far more profound and fragile than the slayer of Goliath. His personality radiates from every page as her grows from valiant lad to eloquent hero and Poznansky's gift for poetry renders a magical hue to every aspect of this story. At times startling, as times awe-inspiring, and at al times fine reading, this is a welcome addition to the growing library of one our more important writers. More please!! Grady Harp, December 13

Print http://bookShow.me/098499324X
Ebook http://bookShow.me/B00H6PMZ0U


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

"So far I doubt she has caught the sound of my footfalls. I edge closer, advancing stealthily along the shadow, a seemingly endless shadow cast across the flat surface of her roof by my tower. Never once do I stop to remind myself that such behavior is unbecoming of a king.
And who can blame me? In her presence I am reduced to a boy.
I must find a way to impress her. Which is why I brought my crown along, even though it sits somewhat uncomfortably on my head. It is a bit too large for me, and too heavy, too.
On my way I leap across a staircase, leading down from the roof. On a railing, here in front of me, hangs a large Egyptian towel, as if to mark a barrier. I tell myself, This isn't right. I should stop, stop right here and whatever happens I should cover my eyes, avoid taking a peep at her... Shall I turn back? 
And immediately I answer by asking, What? Stopping midway is nothing short of a sin...You'll never forgive yourself... To which I say, stop talking to yourself already! Are you out of your mind?
Behind the towel I can see a puff of steam rising. Bathsheba must have poured boiling water into her tub only a minute ago. One kettle, set down by the claw-foot of the thing, has been emptied, the other-still full, waiting for its turn. Now, out of the swirl of vapors, her shoulders start to take shape."

David in Rise to Power (The David Chronicles)










This is my watercolor painting of Bathsheba. I am thinking of using this painting for the cover of my next book, Bathsheba (The David Chronicles.)

Get ★★★★★ Rise to Power 
♥ Print ♥ http://bookShow.me/098499324X
♥ Ebook ♥ http://bookShow.me/B00H6PMZ0U


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Let me give you the dearest gift that I can
Do not refuse me, for my story began 
With passion at heart, guilt down at the gut
And sentences that I weave, then turn and cut
Now I give it to you, and this is my plea
Hold my book in your hand, it is yours, it is for thee!

♥ Rise to Power ♥ http://bookShow.me/B00H6PMZ0U
♥ Apart From Love ♥ http://BookShow.me/B006WPITP0
♥ A Favorite Son ♥ http://bookShow.me/B00AUZ3LGU
♥ Twisted ♥ http://bookShow.me/B00D7Q3IY4


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

The moment I have dreaded for quite some time is upon me... My new release Rise to Power has been charged, and with words none too kind: "Not Kosher." And my book A Favorite Son has been named 'the worst story ever read' based on an accusation of blasphemy. So I invite you to make your own judgement:

Is it blasphemy? Not kosher? You decide!


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

*These discounts won't last! Grab your print copies now
*

*Cover reveal: Rise to Power, the audiobook edition*

For the audio cover I selected one of my watercolors for a backdrop, over which I positioned the head of Bernini's David. I love the dynamic expression, the effort it imparts both physically and mentally. This, to me, is the essence of this wonderfully complex character. Set against the tension between cool and warm colors, intense and loose pigments, here is an ambitious man trying to figure out how to take charge of his life, and how to make a mark on history.

The author name and the name of the series, The David Chronicles, appear in capital letters to indicate regal formality, but the title Rise to Power is written in flowing, expressive font, as if the king himself scribbled it upon his papyrus roll.

The letters appear in glorious gold hues, yet they are dipped in blood red glow as a symbol of David's life. As a fugitive and a leader of a band of felons, he exacted a terrible vengeance on towns and villages surrounding Gath, the stronghold of his Philistine master. Because of the blood on his hands, he was deemed unworthy of building the temple in the city of David.

I have already heard the first fifteen minutes of the narration, performed by a gifted actor, David George. He is a prolific artist, who in many ways resembles his namesake. I will soon invite you to hear more about his work, so stay tuned!

Get ★★★★★ RISE TO POWER
♥ Print ♥ http://bookShow.me/098499324X
♥ Ebook ♥ http://bookShow.me/B00H6PMZ0U


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

I am thrilled that my new book, Rise to Power, has just received a lovely review from Sheila Deeth, who is the author of the novel Divide by Zero and other books. With a Masters in mathematics from Cambridge University, England, she is a reviewer for Amazon, Goodreads, Gather and other reading sites. This is what she says:

4.0 out of 5 stars Great blend of ancient history and genuine character, January 29, 2014
By S. Deeth "Sheila Deeth" (OR, USA) - See all my reviews
(TOP 1000 REVIEWER) (VINE VOICE) (REAL NAME) 
Amazon Verified Purchase(What's this?)

Uvi Poznansky's Rise to Power is a tale of madmen and kings, youth and old age, prison cells and freedom's ring. It's drawn from Biblical history, enjoyed through the eyes of modernity, and it vividly recreates character and place as opposed to the more familiar caricature and reverence.

This David's music affords him rock-star status in court; his imagination offers the surprise of opportunity; and his ambition drives friends, wives and story toward the well-known tale that his well-chosen historians will tell. From the loneliness of historical irony to the lure of significance, the author's vivid prose blends the haunting tones of harp with harping determination, quoting and personifying the Psalms, offering intriguing answers to history's queries, and revealing the warrior poet as a master of pithy quotes and political choice. It's an intriguing tale, told in an intriguing blend of old and new, with the weight of faith and history nicely balanced by the immediate self-centeredness of youth.

Offering a tortuous course in court intrigue, and blending the violence of war with the music of influence, Rise to Power leads the immature and ambitious David to his throne, leaving the door open for growth in more Chronicles to come. I shall eagerly await them.

*On a different note:
*

Let me introduce you to my writer friends

We invite you to 
Be my Valentine
Join us to win one of our audiobooks


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

*Two new reviews this week:
*

It is such a thrill to read a review written by Michelle Bellon. She is a young yet prolific author. I have read two of her recent books, Embracing Me, Embracing You and her newest work, Rogue Alliance, both of which were absolutely great. This is what she posted on Amazon for my new novel, Rise to Power:

★★★★★ A Tale Untold, February 4, 2014
By Michelle Bellon
Amazon Verified Purchase(What's this?)

This review is from: Rise to Power (The David Chronicles) (Kindle Edition)
Once again, Poznansky has taken an age old tale and breathed new life into it.

This story starts out a bit slow and even a little confusing as you try to gain ground on the emotional terrain of the characters. However, as you acquaint yourself with the prose and style you gain a whole new appreciation for the story as it unfolds.

For me, the crux of this complex story illustrates our underlying human nature and how we perceive not only ourselves, but how we see ourselves in the world. The conflict that we have between our ego self and our spirit self. This is what David struggles with and the author tells it with vivid imagery that gives texture and brings it to life.

★★★★★ Now is the time to break out that special bottle of fine wine., February 5, 2014
By D.W.Headrick - See all my reviews

Yes, the reading of "Rise To Power" is a special occasion, an event worthy of celebration. When a compilation of the finest works of Uvi Poznansky is amassed, and this will happen, "Rise to Power" will undoubtedly be a featured entry.

The good fortune I experienced upon discovering Ms. Poznansky's work has evolved into a literary blessing - one I eagerly share with all my friends and associates. She never disappoints. No, on the contrary, she always surprises us with her mastery of the scribal art form. If you haven't experienced her poetic style, her creative and uniquely intimate prose, and if you are a lover of exquisite writing, you have been needlessly deprived of a wonderful reading experience.

One of the greatest challenges an author can undertake is his or her effort to "humanize" an idol, a person made immortal because of their nobility or heroism. This is especially true when the subject is a religious symbol, a virtual Biblical icon throughout the ages. When Uvi Poznanski began her endeavor to reveal the humanity, to show us the heart of a boy, a king, an old man we now know as the Biblical King David, she undertook an awesome task, indeed. But, and this comes as no surprise, she has presented us an uncommon but wholly believable portrait that allows us to identify with, empathize with, and feel closer to the second King of the United Kingdom of Israel and Judah; closer than we might ever have imagined. And she does so with brilliant virtuosity. Here is a sampling of the author's genius from Rise to Power as she describes the lamentations of an old King recalling and yearning for youth:

"And at the last moment before my eyes close, before it is time to sleep, the light grows stronger. It bursts out with a shine brighter than anything I have seen, anything I have imagined before. A gentle wind starts blowing into the silk curtains overhead, filling them till they become pregnant with air. In one breath they open wide apart, to reveal naked walls. A minute later, the entire palace crumbles to dust, and from it a great valley breaks open.
It is then that I realize one thing: I must have been mistaken. It is not an old man that is reflected here, in the metallic surface. Instead it is someone else, someone I wish I could beckon home one more time.

There is David, a young boy with sharp eyes. Morning breeze plays with his curls. It whispers words of hope and promise in his ear. Yet unscarred by battle, his arms are smooth, his hands-strong. They are the hands of a killer.
There is David. Focusing his eyes across the valley, the boy is looking for a way to become larger than life. There he stands, ready for his enemy. Ready for the kill.

I am his future, but he is oblivious to me. I smile at him.
He is slow to smile back."

I need say no more. You have sampled the brilliance. Read Uvi Poznanky's "Rise to Power".


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

David George has a deep, resonant voice, pronounced with a regal gravity, the way I have imagined for the role of David in my new novel, Rise to Power. Take a listen to his audition for the role, and you will hear for yourself how wonderfully David brings the king to life, in both instances: in old age, and in youth:

I became curious to learn more about him when I heard that he was born in Acre, Israel, which means that in his childhood he crossed paths with his biblical namesake. He was raised in London from age of five, and is a citizen of the UK, Canada & the US. He is A Filmmaker, Photographer, Writer, Composer, Songwriter & Voiceover Actor.

Take a listen to his audition for the role of David, *here*

Here are but a few highlights from his illustrious career. You can see for yourself that the man I chose is as prolific in his talents as my character:


David George is a filmmaker and former A&M Canada recording artist.

He is currently working as a lyricist with Grammy nominated Michael Hoppe. "Love Overflows" a new Hoppe/George song will be Featured on the next Michael Hoppe CD out in Spring 2013.
Giuditta Scorcelletti (Vocal) and Alessandro Bongi (Guitar) will release a collection of Hoppe/George songs in the US later in 2014
He is working as a lyricist with Academy Award Winner Yuval Ron (For Syriana)
He recorded a variety of character voices for Greystone Productions in Burbank for Mellisa Jo Peltier.
He directed, edited & composed music for the documentary film The Battle of Little Sayler's Creek - now available on Amazon.com. Also music CD It's a Beautiful World available on CD Baby and Amazon David wrote all the songs, performed, produced and arranged the CD. 
He wrote the audio drama Remote Control where he and his brother Brian George (best known as Babu on Seinfeld) starred.
He was the Director, Editor, Composer of the feature documentary The Battle of Little Sayler's Creek: Feature Documentary
He was the writer, producer, director, composer for Sister Beatrice Explores, a satire based on Sister Wendy Beckett's British series on art
He was the director for Dracula Tyrranus: The Tragical History of Vlad the Impaler, at The Globe Playhouse, Los Angeles. LA Weekly: Pick of the week.
He was the composer for The Howling IV: Feature Film

I am looking forward to featuring him soon in an interview in the Guest corner of my blog.


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

The life of David has numerous hair-raising moments. One of them is the slaying Goliath, after which the daughters of Israel come singing his praise. They do it with adoring voices that hide the horrific meaning of the words, words that glorify slaughter on the battlefield. Here is this moment, in the voice of David:

*Saul has killed his thousands*


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Get *APART FROM LOVE*, it's FREE today only:
Secrets, passion, betrayal... Find a path from guilt to forgiveness



And wow! Doing the happy dance! My new audiobook Rise to Power just came live on Audible! Check it out:


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

"I must have lost my mind, because I leap over the brook and run quickly towards him. And I put my hand in my bag and take out one of my pebbles and sling it. 
It is now that time starts slowing down. With sharp, heightened senses I feel morning the breeze playing with my curls, brushing them this way and that, down to the nape of my neck. Here I am, twisting over my legs, wringing my body in a tortuous effort to gather momentum, to let a pebble fly..."

To read more click here: *If I live, someone should sculpt me, just so*


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

"Holding the sword upright over the head of the Philistine, and shaking a little on my feet, I know one thing for sure: by the rules of engagement, the outcome of this battle has already been decided by his fall. Now I have little time before they arrive here, I mean, our soldiers. They are sure to leap down into the valley, uttering wild battle cries and aiming their weapons at the backs of the enemy, who would be dispersing in confusion. 
And time is dear, time something I need. I must finish the job quickly, because when a giant falls you take no chances. What if he has merely fainted--only to rise to his feet again in a few minutes, and come at me? And what if he is simply faking it?
So I take a deep breath. The sword feels ferociously heavy over me. Then in one fell swoop I bring it down with all my force, cutting deep into his throat. 
This is the moment when I decide that in the future, I must refrain from describing all the gory details, I mean, how my victim coughs and sputters as the flesh starts tearing apart... How his arms flail, trying to reach for me, to yank the hilt of the sword out of my hold... How the color seems to be draining from his skin... How blood spurts from the wound, gushing from the sliced vein... How it shoots from his neck all over the blade, and all the way up to the palm of my hand. 
This, I say to myself, used to be the hand of a musician. Is this the hand of a hero? A warrior? A killer? It seems to move by its own will, as if it belonged to someone else. 
Who am I now?"

David in Rise to Power

I love it when my character says that he will refrain from describing all the gory details, only to go ahead and do it anyway, in full, vivid color, holding the dismembered head directly in front of our faces, so we can almost smell the blood, just the way artists have done over the centuries. There are countless paintings of David with the head of Goliath.


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Why am I moving from one literary genre to another?
This is a question I often ask myself. What I do is just the opposite of branding, perhaps because I find ways to surprise myself. So my books cannot easily be classified in the narrow confines of a particular genre, because life as we know it--and my art, which mirrors it-- constantly changes from one genre to the next. One moment is is humorous; the next, it is erotic; then, it might be a tragedy...

To read more, click here:

*Why am I moving from one literary genre to another?*

[//url]


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

My ebook is FREE! 
Get it now, or I will glower
Get it now, and rise to power!

Get RISE TO POWER 
♥ Ebook http://bookShow.me/B00H6PMZ0U
♥ Audio http://tinyurl.com/rise-audio
♥ Print http://bookShow.me/098499324X
♥ No Kindle? Get free app http://tinyurl.com/amazon-kindle-app-free


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Don't miss this opportunity! A select group of authors has joined forces with me. Some of our books are memoirs based on real people and true events, some are historical fiction, and some are alternative history. Let us whisk you away to a different time and place. Come listen to our stories. You may win one of the ebooks!

*A Time to Remember*


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Just discovered a lovely review of Rise to Power (the audiobook edition, narrated by David George.) Here is how it starts:

The story opens with an old king, one who has had his claws and fangs pulled. Indeed, he is not a particularly impressive specimen. Through the course of one night, his memory flashes back to younger days...

To read the review in full, click here: Rise to Power by Uvi Poznansky


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

_"Go, why don't you go back home," he mutters, dismissing me with a casual wave of the hand.
"Please," I say. "Let me serve you. You'll find my music soothing, I trust."
"Trust?" he says, locking eyes with me.
"Just so, your majesty. Trust!"
"There is no such thing, where I'm sitting."
"But my music--"
"It awakens something in me," he groans, pressing a hand against his temple. "Something I wish to ignore. An unspeakable sort of pain. There's a demon in me, and I know--I just know he'll break loose, he'll take over, the moment I'll let myself soften." _

To read more, and listen to the beautiful narration, click here: *The other side of obedience*


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Here, on my ear, I can feel the tickle of her curl, which must have slinked out of the towel wrapping her head. And I can smell the scent of shampoo as she leans closer to whisper, "Get in."
In confusion I whisper back, "Get in--what?"
"The tub," she breathes in my ear. "What else?"

To read more click here:
*I must guard myself from her, because she knows me, knows my weakness
*










*On a different note:
*
A select group of authors has joined forces with me
to bring you amazing stories
narrated by great voice actors. 
This spring, we invite you for an early Mother's Day picnic. 
Come listen to voice clips from the audiobooks 
You may win one of them!

To join click here: *♡ MOM*


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

"So far I doubt she has caught the sound of my footfalls. I edge closer, advancing stealthily along the shadow, a seemingly endless shadow cast across the flat surface of her roof by my tower..."

To read more click here:
*A Peek at Bathsheba*


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Writing about David as a fugitive, I asked myself, where would he hide in the wilderness? What would that place feel like? How would it look? How would the place reflect the mode he would find himself in, during this testing time of his life, when he is called a traitor?

And once I found that place in my imagination, the question became: how do I convey the mood in this place? How would the mood change from bitterness to hope? And as an author, how do I bring all of this to life, by painting images with words? How do I use the rhythms and pauses of David's inner reflection?

To read more click here: *Nothing in the king's palace compares to this beauty*


----------



## starkllr (Mar 21, 2013)

This is a fantastic book.  As with all of Uvi's other works, her use of language is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

I got tagged by Christopher Bynum on his blog The Black Writer to carry the torch by taking part in a blog tour, in which we discuss our writing process.
What am I working on? How does my release differ from others of its genre? Why do I write what I do? How does my writing process work?

Click here to find out:
The Writing Process


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

I am thrilled to find this new review, written by Catherine Cavendish, the author of Touched by Darkness, Cold Sparks, and other books. This is what she wrote about my novel, Rise to Power:

★★★★★ King David's story - As You've Never heard It Before, June 18, 2014
By Catherine Cavendish - See all my reviews
This review is from: Rise to Power (The David Chronicles Book 1) (Kindle Edition)
'Rise To Power' is the first in a series of books charting the life and times of Kind David. Yes, the Biblical King David. But if you think this is going to be a religious, pious retelling of the story, you would be mistaken. This is the book's power, and what makes it so accessible to any reader, irrespective of their religion - or lack of it.

The subject himself is well aware of the sycophantic scribblings of the official historians of his day. In this account, he attempts to set the record straight, and present himself, with all his failings, to the reader's scrutiny.

In this first volume of his memoirs, we see the young, ambitious, ruthless David who will stop at virtually nothing to achieve his dreams of power and greatness. He will see King Saul off his throne - but will stop short of killing him, or of publicly condoning anyone else for doing so. He takes any woman he desires, even the married ones, and, as for Goliath...

David knows all about creating a popular public image. He knows how to attract support, and when he needs to resist his natural urge to seize power. He's in it for the long game, and his understanding of what makes humans 'tick' is impressive. The author has presented King David as a seriously flawed character, but a fascinating one - perhaps because of that.


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Volume II of THE DAVID CHRONICLES is almost here! The title is going to be A PEEK AT BATHSHEBA.

Here is the book description: 
Against the backdrop of wars, raging within the land and without, David is growing into the mantle of leadership. Between his anointment as a tribal king and his anointment as the king of all of Israel, he uses wisdom, cunning, and his own understanding of the forces of history, aiming for high ideals: stopping the bloodshed, uniting the nation and bringing about healing and peace. 

But then, having reached his peak, David falters. He makes a serious error that threatens to undo his political success, and cost him not only the adoration of his people—but also the sense of being sustained by a divine power. That error is most torrid tale of passion ever told: his deliciously forbidden love for Bathsheba, and his attempt to cover up the ensuing scandal by sending her husband—who serves him faithfully in his army—to his death.

This is volume II of the trilogy The David Chronicles, told candidly by the king himself. David uses modern language, indicating that this is no fairytale. Rather, it is a story that happens here and now. Listen to his voice as he undergoes a profound change, realizing the magnitude of his sin, and the curse looming over his entire future.


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

One thing is obvious: what happened today behind closed doors between Amnon and Tamar should be blotted out. 
I must instruct my court historians to avoid investigating it, let alone writing it. This story should remain out of their records. But why, then, do I feel compelled to sharpen my quill? I have no answer, except this: if I write everything down, and then read it back to myself, perhaps I will find a way to make sense of it all.

To read more, and see more art pieces about the story, click here:
*What happened today behind closed doors between Amnon and Tamar should be blotted out*


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Then-still with her arms locked around me-she lays her head back, for which I am grateful. This way she cannot see how I weep, she cannot suspect that the pillow under my chin is turning soggy. Oh damn. I cannot stop these tears.
Trapped here in her embrace, I am mourning something I cannot snatch back from the hand of time. Something that by some spell used to let me feel invincible. I never thought I would lose it--

To read more click here:
*She lays her head back, for which I am grateful
*


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Come in! Will you? Will you read these scribblings? Can you see my sword, which I have drawn here, look! Can you see it the way I do, lifting out of the ink and into the air, turning magically over, around and around, right here in the center of the space?

To read more, and listen to the beautiful narration by David George, click here:
Come in! Will you? Will you read these scribblings? Can you see my sword?


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

When wind raged around me I would whisper words into it. When it died down I would hum a melody. In my loneliness I would listen to the echoes rolling back from the hills, singing with me. Even though I walk... Through the darkest valley... I will fear no evil... For you are with me--

To read more click here:
When wind raged around me I would whisper words into it


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

I am so thrilled to discover such an eloquent review, written by a Top 500 Amazon Reviewer! Here is what Dii wrote, on her great review blog and on Amazon, for my novel Rise to Power:

★★★★★ Trip Beyond Time into the Heart & Mind of Uvi's David, January 5, 2015
By Dii (Florida) (TOP 500 REVIEWER) 
Verified Purchase

Who would dare to take on a legendary Biblical figure and make him into a flawed mere mortal, enamored by power, beauty and a lust for life's treasures and pleasures of the flesh? The answer is Uvi Poznansky in a trilogy starting with Rise to Power, a journey through the life, times, and mind of David, slayer of Goliath, King, poet and lover. Ms. Poznansky humanizes David by entering her David's head, finding how his thought processes work and laying the foundation for a stunning read where one sees, feels and breathes the ancient air while never noticing the dialogue's modern feel. We aren't asked to translate meanings, Ms. Poznansky wants us to relate to and understand the man who mesmerized his world with his actions, good or bad. Sit back and get lost in a history that comes alive with her words.

David reflects on his life as he becomes frail, going back to his youth, the time when he thought he could never die because life still held so many challenges for him to conquer. He relives his quest for power, his plans, his scheming and his artistic side. With a velvet tongue he causes listeners to swoon, with his thirst for sexual conquest, he takes what he wants, when he wants it and makes no apologies. The world is his; he can read people, decipher their intent and knows that only a fool would allow historians to paint a true picture of him. That said, what has Uvi Poznansky done? Has she placed a fictional blot on a man who represented victory and triumph in some many ways or has she put him in perspective?

David was a man, no more, no less, but Ms. Poznansky gave him renewed flesh and bones, along with each character that crossed David's path or impacted his life. David comes to life under her carefully guided hand without any religious leaning, just a wonderfully written tale of what David may have been, may have felt and may have done. The blending of fact and fiction is flawless, unlike our David. Again, Ms. Poznansky adds her distinctive signature to historical fiction as she dazzles the minds and imaginations of her readers.

Get ★★★★★ RISE TO POWER
♥ Ebook ♥ http://bookShow.me/B00H6PMZ0U 
♥ Audio ♥ http://tinyurl.com/rise-audio
♥ Print ♥ http://bookShow.me/098499324X


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Here is a wonderfully eloquent review describing each volume my trilogy, The David Chronicles as "Infusing events with today's passions and her unique style":

★★★★★ Wonderful series!, January 12, 2015
By Warrior Princess (Karmoy, Norway) - See all my reviews
This review is from: The David Chronicles: Boxed Set (Kindle Edition)
What a wonderful series!

Rise to Power

This adaptation of a familiar story from the Old Testament is unique and feels very modern. From the very first line of the prologue, the story drew me in, partly because of the masterful use of the first person by the author, and partly because of her engaging writing style. The scene of King David as a prisoner trying to escape and tell his story to liberate his soul is compelling and highly readable.
And then the story gets even better. Like all Uvi Poznansky's books, this one has crisp and engaging dialogue, well-drawn characters and a unique plot. It was interesting for me to see the events from King David's perspective and trace his journey from childhood to maturity and right into today's time, making the story relevant and engaging for today's readers. In this story, King David is not a mythical hero - he comes across as a real person, imperfect, flawed, and experiencing conflicting emotions - and that makes him so much more relatable, and his story - so much more compelling. A great read! Five stars.

A Peek at Batsheba

An enjoyable and thought-provoking book! Uvi Poznansky makes the story of King David accessible and interesting. King David is very much a human being before he is King and, like all people, he has human struggles and emotions, eternal and ever-lasting.
While Uvi Poznansky's book clearly stems from her extensive knowledge of the biblical story, research, and art history (she's an artist herself, too!), this book is a work of fiction, written in a contemporary voice that makes it much easier for today's readers to relate to the story and to King David.

Descriptions in "A Peek at Bathsheba" are beautiful, vivid, majestic and poetic. The book is a work of art but it is also an engaging story - what a treat! I love Uvi Poznansky's subtle humor and insightful commentaries. I'm curious to see how the change in Bathsheba that is beginning in this book will play out in the next book in the David Chronicles series. Five stars!

The Edge of Revolt

Torn in a heart-breaking dilemma between loyalty and justice, King David makes the choice dictated by his heart, and that results in a series of grave consequences for the king himself, his family, and country. His future life, legacy, and the potential successor are now all unclear. Like in her previous books, Uvi Poznansky masterfully interprets biblical events for the modern reader, infusing them with today's passions and her unique style, making the old stories highly relatable, engaging, and emotional. What a great series!

Get ★★★★★ The David Chronicles 
http://BookShow.me/B00QYGF6WG
#trilogy #series


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Oh what is there to say
Come Valentine's day?
You bring a dozen blood-red roses
She thinks, Is this how he proposes?

To read more, click here:
Oh what is there to say, come Valentine's Day?


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Here's my trilogy, wrapped in clover 
When you're done you'll read it over and over...

To read more click here:
For each petal on the shamrock


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Great review by a great reviewer for my novel, RISE TO POWER:

★★★★★ *surprisingly enjoyable story*
By Book Crazy TOP 1000 REVIEWER
I read "Rise to Power" as part of the At Odds with Destiny Boxed set. You can see my verified review there as well.

First, I have to commend the author for taking on such a feat as to write a story such at this. A story well known to many, but from a different POV. The idea that history may not be what we believe--after all, there are countless sides to any story. While historical titles generally bore me, alternate history has the opposite effect; I find myself fascinated.

In Rise to Power, King David (you remember the story of David and Goliath, I'm sure, even if you are an Athiest as I am) knowing his life will soon end, recounts the "true" history of his life. Something he had, before then, tried to keep hidden. You really get his whole life here, as though it were an autobiography, though of course, it's really fiction based on fact. The way Poznansky takes popular bible stories and retells them in a way that is relatable to modern times is both entertaining and fascinating.

The writing is beautiful. I would love to see what Poznansky could accomplish with non-religious material, should she ever take that route. Her ability to capture character and emotion is nothing short of literary excellence, and the modern flair really only adds to that, allowing for a more engaging voice and style.

Well done. I look forward to reading more from this collection as well.

Get ★★★★★ RISE TO POWER
#kindle http://bookShow.me/B00H6PMZ0U
#Nook http://tinyurl.com/nook-rise
#itunes https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id958661322
#kobo http://tinyurl.com/kobo-rise
#smashwords http://tinyurl.com/smsh-rise


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

PC Zick , the gifted author of several genres--contemporary fiction, romance, and nonfiction--won various awards for her essays, columns, editorials, articles, and fiction. She is also an avid reader. I am thrilled to find her in-depth review of my novel, Apart From Love, on her 'Book Review Friday' column, as well as on Amazon. This is what she writes:

★★★★★ Excellent Telling of an Old Tale
ByPatti Annon April 3, 2015
Rise to Power by Uvi Poznansky is a stand-alone historical novel, even though it is Volume 1 of the David Chronicles box set. Rise to Power chronicles the story of King David with a little bit of Goliath and a whole lot of Saul.
I'm picky about the historical fiction I choose to read. When it's done well, I'm a fan. I'm also a fan of Uvi Poznansky and her contemporary work of literary fiction, Apart from Love, so I began reading with confidence that Ms. Poznansky's deft hand could change genres with aplomb.
Historical fiction recounting a familiar story requires a creative mind to make the story fresh, even though we already know the ending. It's why the Greeks saw hundreds of versions of Oedipus and Elizabethans never tired of watching Caesar mutter, "Et tu, Brute?" Readers and play- and movie-goers desire to be entertained with a perspective they've not yet imagined.
The task demands a command of plot structure, development of characters, and a unique unfolding of events. Ms. Poznansky achieves it all in Rise to Power.
Even more challenging for the author is point of view. In this novel, the reader jumps right into the mind of David, who takes us on his journey from his job as Saul's court jester and musician to his encounter with the Philistine Goliath and beyond. The first person point of view sets it apart from other retellings because now we've entered into the realm of the author's imagination as she envisions how David might have felt at all the junctures in his life.
The story of Kind David recounts the magical myth of a man--perhaps the original story of poor boy triumphant in his rise to glory. Going inside the mind of the man himself provides us with more than a mere recounting of the details we already know. His rise to glory--seen through his eyes--follows the universal contrasts of fear and bravery, disgust and lust, joy and depression, love and hate, disapprobation and respect.
The author captivates the reader with the first line of Chapter 1: "I am so thrilled." This chapter is preceded by a Prologue set later in David's life where he expresses anything but the joy of this first glimpse into his mind as a young boy summoned to play before King Saul.
Let the roller coaster ride to power begin. I am now anxious to read Volumes 2 and 3, A Peek at Bathsheba and The Edge of Revolt. I'm impressed with all aspects of this work of historical fiction, so I am certain the rest of The David Chronicles will follow suit.

Get ★★★★★ RISE TO POWER
#kindle http://bookShow.me/B00H6PMZ0U
#Nook http://tinyurl.com/nook-rise
#itunes https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id958661322
#kobo http://tinyurl.com/kobo-rise
#smashwords http://tinyurl.com/smsh-rise


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

I hear his tearful voice from behind. 
"I'll be damned," he wails in astonishment. "The little rascal's gone! Oh David, David... Why, why did you have to be such a smart ass, why did you dare come here, to the front... You should've stayed with mom..."

To read more click here: 
#MothersDay #Gift: She'll kill you, anyway!


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

"Of course," he bares his teeth, belittling me with laughter. "It's always the mother. Yours must be a smart woman to keep you safe, away from any danger." 
"I give you my word, I'll follow you anywhere," I say. "Even to the battlefield. Sounds exciting, no matter what my mother says."

To read more, and listen to the beautiful narration by David George, click here:
Sounds exciting no matter what my mother says


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Start the journey: battles, war&#8230; Love and scandal, ancient lore,
Start David's story this Memorial Day. He will prevail, come what may!

To read more click here:
Memorial Day sale: get the trilogy, start the journey


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Wanda Hartzenberg is a top rated Amazon reviewer, and the author of The Struggle of Me. She is also a high-ranking reviewer on Goodreads. So I am deeply honored that she posted this review for my novel, Rise to Power:

5Ahm. Oh my. David is far more interesting now!
ByWanda "Wandah Panda"on May 31, 2015
Format: Kindle EditionVerified Purchase
Until yesterday I was convinced I have read and reviewed this book before.
I started it and finished it in one sitting. The prose are truly like poetry in motion.

Not at all the David I came to know from the Bible and at the same time exactly like the man that fathered nations and religions.

I gasped in shock. Chuckled in guilty understanding and laughed out loud at life from the point of view of David. Not so much a hero here, much more a man. But then, hero's are created post life and this David is very much alive.

Get ★★★★★ RISE TO POWER
#kindle http://bookShow.me/B00H6PMZ0U
#Nook http://tinyurl.com/nook-rise
#itunes https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id958661322
#kobo http://tinyurl.com/kobo-rise
#smashwords http://tinyurl.com/smsh-rise 
#print http://bookShow.me/098499324X 
#audiobook http://tinyurl.com/rise-audio


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Would you believe that writing biblically inspired books is a risky proposition? Let me suggest to you that it is. Why? Because some of your readers may have only a vague recollection of the reference material, back from their days in Sunday school. Others may be totally unfamiliar with it--

To read more click here:
The Perils of Biblical Inspiration


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Short and sweet review for the audio edition of RISE TO POWER:

★★★★★ Overall
★★★★★ Performance
★★★★★ Story

"Great listen"
This is not the type of book I would normally listen too but if found it very good good.

Uvi has brought David to life in the story.

David George's rendition of the book is great.

A must listen to book

Get ★★★★★ RISE TO POWER
#audiobook http://tinyurl.com/rise-audio
#kindle http://bookShow.me/B00H6PMZ0U
#Nook http://tinyurl.com/nook-rise
#itunes https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id958661322
#kobo http://tinyurl.com/kobo-rise
#smashwords http://tinyurl.com/smsh-rise 
#print http://bookShow.me/098499324X


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Still seething with disappointment over losing Merav, I go on to moan, "He hates me, and so does Michelle! For her, any price is too much, but what her father demands of me is simply ridiculous."
"Let me guess," Joav narrows his eyes."Are you to hunt a lion and tear it apart with your bare hands?"
"No-"
"Drag a leviathan to shore and cut open its belly?"
"No-"
"Slay a dragon?"
"I wish!"

To read more, click here: 
To kill a dragon


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

The talented author of historical fiction, John Putnam , spent a lot of time digging into the gold rush and many of his stories take place back then. I am thrilled to find his review of my novel, Rise to Power:

★★★★★ A powerful look at a future king., August 19, 2015
By John Putnam

In THE RISE TO POWER Uvi Poznansky delivers a powerful look at young David, the future king of Israel, as he begins his court life as a musician to King Saul. Ms. Poznansky then dives deep into the mind of this amazing historical figure and shows us the deep emotion that fills him before his his coming struggle against the giant Goliath and how his success causes King Saul to turn away from him. This is an absorbing read and I highly recommend it. I look forward to the next episode in the story.

Get ★★★★★ RISE TO POWER
#kindle http://bookShow.me/B00H6PMZ0U
#Nook http://tinyurl.com/nook-rise
#itunes https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id958661322
#kobo http://tinyurl.com/kobo-rise
#smashwords http://tinyurl.com/smsh-rise 
#print http://bookShow.me/098499324X 
#audiobook http://tinyurl.com/rise-audio


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Just discovered a great new review for my historical fiction novel, Rise to Power:

★★★★★ A Time Old Tale, Told With An Astute Voice
ByAmazonCust49on September 3, 2015
Format: Kindle EditionVerified Purchase
Reading Uvi Pozansky is like dipping one's toe into a seemingly calm lake. At first it feels motionless, yet the deeper one goes, the more turbulent and complex the waters become. So it is with Mz. Pozansky's lovely, astute, and highly analytical writing.

Of course, most of us have heard the story of David versus Goliath. But in "RISE TO POWER (Book of David), the author takes a different path. Much like the composer Salieri in "Amadeus" or the main protagonist, Benjamin Britten, she begins the book with an older, hopefully wiser King David, forced into quarantine and all the while ruminating about his life. A bountiful life filled with his beginnings as a court musician to King Saul, his private ambitions, and ultimately, his lust for power overriding everything.

As the book progresses, we realize this is a great story about the young lying in wait for the old to decline--a time old tale, told this time as an ancient lore (albeit with a lot of modern phrasing), where Philistines, concubines, and battles reign supreme and human foibles are presented for what they are--man's weaknesses throughout time. VERY well told!

Get ★★★★★ RISE TO POWER
#kindle http://bookShow.me/B00H6PMZ0U
#Nook http://tinyurl.com/nook-rise
#itunes https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id958661322
#kobo http://tinyurl.com/kobo-rise
#smashwords http://tinyurl.com/smsh-rise 
#print http://bookShow.me/098499324X 
#audiobook http://tinyurl.com/rise-audio


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Susan Tarr is a gifted author who has been writing for 25 years, drawing on her international travels, work within the NZ tourism industry, and her work in various psychiatric hospitals within New Zealand. I am thrilled to find a new review, written by her, for my novel Rise to Power:

I've not been so captured for a long time.
Verified Purchase
I've not been so captured for a long time.
I am most impressed with Uvi Poznanski's writing style, the finesse, the in-depth character drawing and&#8230;well, everything about this book. I'm scratching for words to further describe how engrossed I became with the author's character of the boy, and then youth, David who would be king. I have known the 
stories from childhood, but to have them teased out in a tangible way as this author has done has left me feeling blessed to have bought this ebook.

Get ★★★★★ RISE TO POWER
#kindle http://bookShow.me/B00H6PMZ0U
#Nook http://tinyurl.com/nook-rise
#itunes https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id958661322
#kobo http://tinyurl.com/kobo-rise
#smashwords http://tinyurl.com/smsh-rise 
#print http://bookShow.me/098499324X 
#audiobook http://tinyurl.com/rise-audio


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

My music may betray me, I mean, it may betray the place of my hideout. So I go on cowering, trying to imagine silence-only to be startled once more: in place of the first birdsongs of the day, there rise the shrieks of vultures--

To read more, see beautiful art, and listen to the narration, click here:
There rise the shriek of vultures


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Here, under this cover, it is an eerie sight. One cloud of murk after another drift aimlessly in the air. In the thick haze I step among rocks and bodies, barely noting the difference between one immobile shape and another. I am finding my way by touch rather than by vision. All the while I am grateful, so grateful that the vultures are nowhere in sight. In the distance I spot an outline of a dog here, a dog there, sniffing the remains with their tails between their legs. 
And for the first time in my life I pray for help-

To read more, and listen to the beautiful narration by David George, click here:
As light becomes sharper so does his shadow


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Karl Wiggins describes himself as an author, humourist, raconteur and (unfortunately) master of dysphemism. I am thrilled to find his review of my novel, Rise to Power:

★★★★★ What an absolutely cracking read this was!
By Karl Wiggins

I started reading this book a week or so before I went away on holiday, and after just a few pages I decided to put it aside and wait to read while away. It is that good.

We all know the story of David, the musician who became a hero by killing Goliath, but to view that event unroll through his own eyes is nothing short of magical. This was a book that I never wanted to end.

David had been promised King Saul's daughter, Merav, if he killed Goliath. Merav is lovely and bubbly with a bust that points to the stars,' but instead of Merav, Saul takes the opportunity to offload his other daughter, Michal, whose chest is as flat as a board. "Who on earth would want a flat-chested, grumpy Jewish princess like her?" asks David, but it's Michal he ends up with.

Unsurprisingly, David's imagination still conjures up visions of Merav, but her cleavage is even more revealing and her bust even riper, and so to compensate for having the flat-chested daughter dumped on him David starts sleeping around. And who can blame him?

The story finishes off with the tale of Bathsheba, who by all accounts was well fit. For those who aren't familiar with her tale, David spotted her bathing on the roof of her apartment, flashing a bit of this and that, and &#8230;. well, I'm sure you get my drift. David's over there in a New York heartbeat, and before you know it Bathsheba's pregnant.

Well now, David's in a bit of a tiz-woz because she's actually married to one of his soldiers, Uriah the Hittite. So he's obviously got to get rid of him. He sends him off to war with instructions to his generals that when the action hots up they're all to leg it on out of there and leave old Uriah stranded, which they do. Uriah was a bit of a numbskull and when he was told to hold the fort on his own while they all pegged it to safety, he's up for it.

Not for long, of course, because before you know it they're all on him, "Uriah, ye dobber, tak' 'at ye twat, an' 'at, ye Sasanach heathen. Kick his heed in! Chop ay his heed!" and it doesn't take long before it's the end of old Uriah.

David gets beautiful Bathsheba, who gives birth Solomon, of all prophets.

I've always loved the tale of Bathsheba but trust me when I tell you that Uvi Poznansky is a master storyteller and writes her narrative much eloquently than I ever could.

All in all, this book (the first of three I believe) offers a unique insight into the early years of King David, and I absolutely loved it!

Get ★★★★★ RISE TO POWER. It's #FREE today!
#kindle http://bookShow.me/B00H6PMZ0U
#Nook http://tinyurl.com/nook-rise
#itunes https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id958661322
#kobo http://tinyurl.com/kobo-rise
#smashwords http://tinyurl.com/smsh-rise 
#print http://bookShow.me/098499324X 
#audiobook http://tinyurl.com/rise-audio


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

He pays no attention to what I say. "Listen, boy. Let me tell you one thing: often, when I leave the bloodied scene and ride back here, a long way over the range of the mountains, I don't even realize I've been wounded. My mind wanders, it roams elsewhere... But then&#8230;Then I look at myself. And what do I see? A slash, deep across my flesh... And this, this is the time-not a moment earlier-when the pain comes. In a snap, it takes a bite--"

To read more, and listen to the beautiful narration, click here: 
Go, why don't you go back home?


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

I bring myself to breathe in her ear, "I know I don't deserve you."
"Indeed," she pulls her hand back. "You got that right." 
"Kiss me, Michal."
And with a stiff upper lip she says, dryly, "No, not tonight."

To read more, and listen to the beautiful narration by David George, click here:
I know I don't deserve you


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Such a pleasure to visit fellow author Olga NM ! She has just featured my work on her lovely site, check it out:

Uvi Poznansky, The David Chronicles and The Music of Us Stories


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

And before I can think of a way to let him know I am still here, in the realm of the living, he goes on to moan, "Now it's all my fault! What the hell shall I do, what shall I tell her?"
I wish I could shout back, What's the difference? No matter what you say, she'll kill you anyway!

To read more, and listen to the beautiful narration, click here:
She'll kill you anyway!


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

"Really," says Bathsheba. "I thought I spotted you standing by your window, with your sword aimed at me."
To which I explain, "I could not see a thing through the glass. It became cloudy, or something. At this time of day, even though it is only the beginning of summer, it's much too steamy in the office."
She rolls her eyes. "I've had it with men--"

To read more, click here:
At this time of your, it's much too steamy in the office


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Why not start the summer with a bang? Here are three excerpts, specifically chosen for their impact, from each one of the books in my series, The David Chronicles:

With an unexpected sob she pulls her hand out of mine, and I am left kneeling there, holding air. Which is when I hear a new kind of sound that can only be described as choked silence, and I bang my head under the table on my way to stand up--

To read more click here:
Start the summer with a bang: The David Chronicles


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Elizabeth Zguta is a talented author, who considers herself a life learner not only because of the courses she audits, but also things learned with hands-on life experiences. She gains satisfaction reading something new and connecting with others on a topic. Here is her lovely review for the audio edition of Rise to Power:

"A Good Human Drama"
Would you listen to Rise to Power again? Why?
Rise To Power reminds me of the book The Red Tent, and brings life into the old biblical tale of David.

Who was the most memorable character of Rise to Power and why?
The author's words flesh out the character of David, endowing him with human frailty, pride and desires. The bigger than life hero from the Bible, who faced the giant Goliath, is spread out before the reader in full light, with real life drama that faces all men. The norms for the time were respected, as well as his need for fame.

Get ★★★★★ RISE TO POWER
#kindle http://bookShow.me/B00H6PMZ0U
#kobo http://tinyurl.com/kobo-rise
#Nook http://tinyurl.com/nook-rise
#itunes https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id958661322
#smashwords http://tinyurl.com/smsh-rise 
#print http://bookShow.me/098499324X 
#audiobook http://tinyurl.com/rise-audio


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Tonight, the night of my wedding, I find myself faced with the greatest surprise of my life. It makes me ashamed for what I have said about my bride, because in her chamber she prepared the loveliest, most thoughtful offering for me--

To read more and listen to the beautiful narration by David George, click here:
I find myself faced with the greatest surprise of my life


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

*★ Start the journey, see where it takes you ★*
RISE TO POWER
FREE until 11/14/2016! Get it now:

When you get the kindle edition, the audiobook is yours for only $1.99

Also download HOME, it's free!



*Book Description:*
Here is the story of David as you have never heard it before: from the king himself, telling the unofficial version, the one he never allowed his court scribes to recount. In his mind, history is written to praise the victorious-but at the last stretch of his illustrious life, he feels an irresistible urge to tell the truth. In the first volume, Rise to Power, David gives you a fascinating account of his early years, culminating with a tribal coronation. Rooted in ancient lore, his is a surprisingly modern memoir.

In an era of cruelty, when destroying the enemy is deemed a sacred directive, the slayer of Goliath finds a way to become larger than life. His search for a path to power leads him in ways that are, at times, scandalous. Notorious for his contradictions, David is seen by others as a gifted court entertainer, a successful captain in Saul's army, a cunning fugitive, a traitor leading a gang of felons, and a ruthless raider of neighboring towns who leaves no witnesses behind.

How does he see himself, during this first phase of his life? With his hands stained with blood, can he find an inner balance between conflicting drives: his ambition for the crown, his determination to survive the conflict with Saul, and his longing for purity, for a touch of the divine, as expressed so lyrically in his psalms and music?


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Boys and girls swarm all over the place, they come in droves, carrying bouquets of wildflowers, baskets loaded with fruit and baked goods, and bundles filled with dates, nuts, and raisins, in short, anything to help sustain me here, in the wilderness. They lay these gifts at the mouth of my cave and expect me to smile upon them with grace and gratitude. I do, even though I have no use anymore for what they bring, because I figure it would take years to consume all that food--

To read more, click here:
They lay these gifts at the mouth of my cave


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

My new book, a collection of art throughout the ages, which depicts the battle with Goliath through the eye of famous artists, is here! And it's my FREE gift to you. Let me tell you about the book:

Inspired by Art: Fighting with Goliath


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

I am thrilled to find a five-star review for my art book, Inspired by Art: Fall of a Giant. The review written by top Amazon reviewer and author Sheila Deeth. In addition to her novel, Divide by Zero, she has written The Five Minute Bible Story Series, and other books. With a Masters in mathematics from Cambridge University, England, she is a a top reviewer for Amazon, Goodreads, Gather and other reading sites. This is what she says:

★★★★★ A haunting array of artwork portraying a haunting reality
Format: Kindle Edition| Verified Purchase
Author Uvi Poznansky's collected images of a giant's fall and its aftermath are as disturbing and thought-provoking as the original tale should surely be. David cuts off the head of his foe, but why, and what triumph will ensue?

Well-chosen comments and quotes lead the reader to watch how generations have viewed this triumph and mystery. With art collected by theme rather than artist, readers/viewers follow the story from contemplation of a fallen foe, to cruel blow, triumphal march, and King Saul's dangerous response.

David and Goliath is no fairytale here, and readers are drawn to ponder, as the author does in her novels, just how these things played out in real-world history. I love the powerful humanity of Uvi Poznasky's David Chronicles, and I love these images.

Disclosure: I bought this on a deal and I love it.

Get ★★★★★ Inspired by Art: Fall of a Giant:
#kindle http://BookShow.me/B01MSBS82Q
#nook http://tinyurl.com/nook-fall
#apple http://tinyurl.com/apple-fall
#kobo http://tinyurl.com/kobo-fall


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Dan Strawn is the author of Isaac's Gun, Body of Work, and Breakfast at Blair's, Lame Bird's Legacy, and Black Wolf's Return. I am honored that he posted this thoughtful review for my art book, Inspired by Art: The Edge of Revolt:

★★★★★ A compelling rendition of this tragic piece of David's story
Verified Purchase
Uvi Poznansy's Inspired By Art-The Edge Of Revolt melds visual mastery with appropriate snatches of biblical verse. The result: Her readers see the tales of David's offspring Amnon, Tamar, and Absolom in new and meaningful ways. Her sequencing follows the chronology of the biblical tales. Her selection of the masters' works allows readers to appreciate the artists' allegiance to their respective societies in telling the Jewish David's story. The resulting versatility, oils to engravings, engravings to water colors, water colors to colored etchings, and more, dazzle the senses. An added bonus: Readers come away with a new appreciation of how great artists exploit the materials and technologies available to them by their cultures.

It's unfair to pick favorites, but I was so moved by some, I can't help commenting.

Poznansky's selection of Raffeallo Sanzio's David's Triumph, with it's gilt and prophetic grandeur, sets up the tragedy's to come. Huzzahs to Uvi for making it the first of the works to come.

Guercino's Amnon and Tamar oozes both sensuality and innocence. I cringed at his vivid prelude to rape, desolation, and rejection.

William Blake's David's Pardoning of Absalom, a masterful watercolour over black lead on paper, imbued me with a sense of the celestial, a fitting aura for an act of forgiveness.

David mourning Absolom: Chagall's sanguine dominance puts a proper emphasis on Absalom's treachery and demise.

The simplicity of Vallotton's David Ascending Mount of Olives underscores David's sorrowful state in ways that can't be matched by more lavish renditions.

Enough. You get my sense. Inspired By Art-The Edge of Revolt is a compelling rendition of this tragic piece of David's story.

Well done, Uvi.

Get ★★★★★ Inspired by Art: The Edge of Revolt
#kindle https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01N6ZG0W8/
#Nook http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/inspired-by-art-uvi-poznansky/1125695053?ean=2940154234679
#apple https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id1203119033
#kobo https://www.kobo.com/us/en/ebook/inspired-by-art-the-edge-of-revolt


----------

